# Tortsoise Forum goes Corporate



## onarock (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you think that if the Forum continues to gain popularity that we will have to start navigating through the endless Zoo med and LLL reptile Ads to find the latest interesting post? I see theres an AT&T ad top right as I type? 
-rock-


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm really not the one to speak to this issue, because I have no knowledge of the why's and wherefore's, but...

It costs Josh money to have our forum up on a server. Plus, we used to share servers with others, but because we got so big we started having problems, and now we are on our own server, which costs more. The ads pay for the server space.

I have gotten pretty good at skipping over and ignoring them.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 1, 2010)

ads? All I see are classifieds. Ha Ha! I don't mind ads as long as the topics and info I need are readily available. So far so good!


----------



## Josh (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd love to hear more feedback on this.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't find the ads to be a bother. I would much rather have to see a few ads then have to pay money for the forum. Keep up the good work Josh!


----------



## JohnathanO (Nov 1, 2010)

The ads don't bother me at all, I know it takes a lot to run this site, Your doing a great job Josh.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 1, 2010)

The ads I see are 3 one line ads at top, and a nice ad for Tortoise Supply at the bottom of the last post, Never seen a pop up. No problem with the ads.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 1, 2010)

I really appreciate no fee for service on this forum. I skip thru the fluff of ads (OK, I do go and look at the pretty 'redfoot for sale' pictures) and don't mind the ads at all. Thank you for a very nice forum. And I find well thought out commentary - thank you all.

teri


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 1, 2010)

It's all good Josh, I don't even notice the ads. No worries!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't (personally) think they are a bother no one forces you to click them and I only see one when I log in and then like one per page, quite reasonable in my opinion. Plus the site is free.


----------



## Kevin Kelly (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't mind them at all, especially when they pertain to torts/turtles and all things common.


----------



## terryo (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree. No problem for me at all.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2010)

The ads don't bother me one bit. In fact, I actually use them sometimes. The way they are done is totally unobtrusive.


----------



## Neal (Nov 1, 2010)

Ditto what Tom says.


----------



## cdmay (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm glad Josh can offset the costs with advertising...heck, I don't even care if he gets rich off of them.


----------



## Seiryu (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree, I have no problem with the ads. Now if they were like some websites, where if you hover over them, they blow up to cover my entire screen, that can get annoying.

But these are not in the way one bit.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Nov 2, 2010)

I have no problems with the ads either.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 2, 2010)

No problem it's nice when they at least relate to torti's...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 2, 2010)

They don't get in my way at all. If it saves us from having to pay for the site I don't mind. I wouldn't be able to pay for it so the ads are fine with me.


----------



## moswen (Nov 2, 2010)

i just ignore them. josh you can do whatever you want (but PLEASE don't get those stupid pop up ads that follow your screen as you scroll down) just keep the forum FREE!!! let's hear three cheers for a free information portal, that would save your life (well, i guess technically your tort's life, but my tort's lives is very closely tied to mine) a million times over!



Seiryu said:


> Now if they were like some websites, where if you hover over them, they blow up to cover my entire screen, that can get annoying.



ya please don't get those types of ads either lol!


----------



## Isa (Nov 2, 2010)

Same here, they dont bother me at all.


----------



## chadk (Nov 2, 2010)

What kills me are the Patty Murry political ads. Makes me sick seeing her mug all over this site - so post much less than usual lately... maybe that is a good thing 

(keep in mind that we don't all see the same ads - google data mines and gives you targeted ads... apparently they feel they need to convert me to the 'dark side' ...)


----------



## Kristina (Nov 2, 2010)

The ads I see are always about torts and cages and things... Shows what I look up on google the most 

The ads don't bother me one bit.


----------



## pugsandkids (Nov 2, 2010)

No worries here, its all part of the internet. Small price to pay for a forum full of great info!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree, a very small price to pay for such a wealth of information provided on this forum. As long as the ads don't pop up windows every 2 minutes, I am fine just scrolling right past them. Keep up the AWESOME work Josh, your efforts are appreciated by many!!


----------



## Shelli (Nov 2, 2010)

Too funny Chadk...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

No problem with the ads! Thanks Josh for all you do!!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't really ever see any ads. Must be the ad-blockers I installed because right now I'm looking for them and there are 0 ads on the front page, this page, and on the search page. How often should I be seeing them?

I used to see ads for tortoise supply and LLLreptile and stuff though. I wonder where they all went?


Update, yep it's got to be the adblocker. I don't see any ads at all, even the space for them on the front page is blank.


----------



## onarock (Nov 2, 2010)

I see alot of people saying that they ignore the ads. If we at tortoiseforum.org dont vistit the ads will they stop buying ad space, and if so, will we eventually have to pay for this site. I guess this question is for the admin. dept., but shouldnt we vistit the ad sites? If the answer to my questions is yes, then arent we in a catch 22, the membership grows as well as the ads? And am I insane for even thinking about this? Its been raining here for far too long and I work construction I need to go back to work!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with the rollover ads, please keep them away, those I can't stand.


----------



## HarleyK (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't see any ads on this website because I use Mozilla and the adblock plus add-on. When I use IE the banner ads are pretty nice and colorful. Keeps this forum going financially.. why not?


----------



## Josh (Nov 2, 2010)

I do ask that if you use an ad-blocker, consider white listing tortoiseForum.org
Our ads are unobtrusive and they keep the site running.


----------



## goReptiles (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't mind them at all. I don't even notice them. I applaud you for finding a means to make extra money to keep things running. I make most of my monthly income from ads like those posted here, so by all means go for it!

As mentioned, please don't use the pop-up ads, contextual ads (like Kontera), or musical ads. Those are a pain and a definitely problems. Those ads definitely downgrade any website.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 3, 2010)

Josh said:


> I'd love to hear more feedback on this.



Way I see it, this is a great forum, filled with some great folks...if it takes a few ad spaces to keep it available, that's no problem to me!


----------

